# Marineland Eclipse systems



## jschall (Apr 13, 2009)

Marineland makes several small volume all-in-one aquarium products, including their three and six gallon Eclipse Systems.

The 3 gallon comes with a 6w t5, and the 6 gallon comes with an 8w t5. They claim this is "ideal for plant growth" (quoted from their owner's manual, downloaded from marineland.com).

Now, everyone here seems to recommend 10+ watts or even 15+ watts even for a 3 gallon. Are these just junk, or will they support plant life? Obviously they may not grow a jungle in a couple weeks, but are they sufficient?


----------



## jschall (Apr 13, 2009)

Found a DIY: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/57714-my-eclipse-3g-pics.html
Looks fairly straightforward. Still, though, wondering about the standard lighting.


----------



## jschall (Apr 13, 2009)

My message:

Your Eclipse System 6 comes with an 8 watt t5. I've been informed that
for a 6 gallon planted tank, I'm going to want at least twice as much
light as that.

Is there any way to get more lighting on your Eclipse System 6?

Marineland's response:
"Hello,
We do not offer any lighting upgrades. This wattage [8 watts] is perfect for many
species of live plants. The depth plays a huge factor, and this is a
very shallow tank. There are retrofits made by various companies, but
heat will play a huge factor. A larger light will produce quite a bit
more heat and may pose a problem for you. Look into what species of
plants you plan to keep."

What species might he be referring to?


----------

